
Microsoft accidentially open-sourced their Augmented Reality app - phillab
https://www.reddit.com/r/mixedreality/comments/7f5yvu/microsoft_uses_gpl_in_mixed_reality_viewer_is_it/
======
zeveb
The Microsoft employee who states:

> The third party notices file provides license information for third-party
> code that is in the Mixed Reality Viewer app, and the app itself is licensed
> under the Microsoft Software License Terms linked to in the “About” page.

is, of course, incorrect: if the GPLed third-party code is linked into the
app, then the app itself must be GPLed.

